# First Fursuit Head Progress!



## crystallinecanine (Apr 21, 2016)

Watch as a mediocre quality head becomes something good! (I can't call it great because I'm not an experienced fursuit maker, but it's good for a first.) I've placed a censor on my face to preserve any dignity I have left since embracing my true fur side...

Here is the character concept:





--------------
1.) What is this, some kind of foamy prison of shame? NEXT.





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.) My oh my, what ridiculously large ears you have, Mister Coyote! Seriously, you should consider getting a procedure for those....





3.) Much more tolerable, yet he looks less like a coyote and more like a fruit bat. (there were so many needles in his head at this 'point' so I ended up with 5 holes in my face!)





4.) You're walking in the woods. There's no one around, and your phone is dead.
Out of the corner of your eye you spot him, 
Enya The Coyote. (these eyes were seriously creepy, even more so in person.)





5.) I had painted the follow me eyes, making the result a lot less scary. This step of the process is when it starts to reach its final form.





6.) YES. This is where it's currently at. I removed the eyes because they were full of errors, I got my sample swatch of fur so I pinned it down, and tailored the face to look more friendly and finished. The tongue is plush and protrudes for the cutest lil blep you could ever see! 





Oh, and as an added bonus, Enya can dig in his nose!






What? It's a character quirk, alright? >n<

Anyways, this is the nearly finished fursuit head of Enya Coyote! I just have to get my fur and I'll have my partial suit done in 2 weeks or less! 







Thank y'all for checking out my post! Will update soon!


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 21, 2016)

This is coming along very nicely!


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 21, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> This is coming along very nicely!


Gee, thanks! ^o^


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 22, 2016)

crystallinecanine said:


> Gee, thanks! ^o^


No problem!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

This is your first? I really can't tell. It looks really good so far!


----------



## crystallinecanine (May 8, 2016)

Okay so I got the fur for it, but the colors are different than planned due to cost effectiveness. I need to learn how to shave the fur so I can be happy with how it turns out. I just don't like the bulky look of the head but I think its just the fur. I hope it doesn't end up like a "durrsuit"..... :\


----------



## BayouBaby (May 9, 2016)

Shaving can be done with scissors, straight razor, safety razor, or electronic clippers. We have a long-haired dog so I got to use electric clippers, but I went in and did the detail work with scissors. It's really easy to get the hang of, so you'l do well.

It's also looking fantastic, by the way!

You can use hot glue under where you sewed it and pinch it closed so it looks more smooth, too.


----------

